

My Rails Defaults - heynk
http://hankstoever.com/posts/5-My-Rails-Defaults?hn=true

======
heynk
If you're a Rails developer, I would really take the time to do this. I've
wasted so much time in the past just copy and pasting code from old projects,
and now that I have everything I need in one `rails new ...` call, I'm happy
knowing I have all my favorite libraries ready-to-use.

